# Hi I am new



## HM1

Hi

I am
New to this and started thinking of the divorce process. I am a woman 30 something year old closer to 40. But I been thinking about divorce lately and fear has been holding me back. Like to meet and talk to people who are understanding on this platform


----------



## jlg07

Welcome -- sorry you are contemplating divorce, but there are many here that have been through it and can help


----------



## Sfort

Lay it out for us. You're anonymous here, so have at it. The more you tell, the more help you will get. Welcome.


----------



## HM1

Ok well I been married for close to 13 years and recently well since February since my marriage took a turn I been thinking about filing or talking to him and telling him I want out


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

Welcome - we're all friendly here.


----------



## AmberP

Hi! I just registered too. My name is Amber and I am 28 years old. I hope to find a lot of useful information and new friends here. Good luck to us!


----------



## Al_Bundy

Help us out, took a turn how? Did he change, was it something with you?


----------

